# im just curious if the crs change shells?



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hi evryone im just curious if the crs chnge shells? coz i saw one crs shells lying on pellia today.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yep, all shrimp molt.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

thank u so much moderator.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I just noticed ameekplec's title says "Moberator"


----------

